# Natural/Neutral/Nude Blush for Fair Skin



## xjsbellamias13 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm looking for a blush that is a natural/nude/neutral color that doesn't really pull a lot of peach or pink tones, and is not a bronzer. I have very fair skin and so I don't want it to look muddy or dirty colored. Just something that warms my face up without necessarily giving it a "color" like peach or pink, but not dark enough that it would be considered a bronzer. I hope all of that made sense! Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks  

  	Edited to add: Preferably a brand that I could buy at Sephora or a drugstore!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmmm... you may like something like BeneTint, which is a liquid lip and cheek stain. It looks like a scary dark red in the bottle, but goes on very sheer, is easy to blend and the colour is buildable. For a natural "flushed" look, I put three dots along my cheek and blend from the apple to the hairline. If you ever wanted something more pink or red, you can add layers. This colour is not a typical pink blush at all - it looks very natural, like you're healthy and glowing - just came back from a walk, type of thing.

  	If that's not really what you're looking for, try some of the MAC Cremeblend blushes - I hear that Ladyblush and Posey are both very natural colours. From Sephora, I know that there are a couple of brands that make good cream blushes, although I haven't tried many of them and can't recommend a shade. Fusion Beauty, Tarte, Make Up For Ever, Josie Maran, Nars, Philosophy, Smashbox and Illamasqua all make various cream blushes available in store and online. If you're going for a very natural, nude, not-made-up look, these may be a better fit for you than a powder blush. For a powder blush, MAC's Cubic is my go-to "nude" colour, and it warms up my face well, and I've heard good things about Blushbaby on fair skin.

  	For a more "brown/bronze" warm look without having to deal with a bronzed or looking tanned, Smashbox's Blush Rush in Bare may work, and the new Tarte clay-baked blush has a shade called Nude that is also a possibility. You could also try a light dusting of Bare Minerals "Warmth", which looks scary in the pot but could give you some colour without bronzing - I used to use it for contouring with a light hand. If that's too brown, I've heard good things about the All-Over-Face colour by them in Healthy Radiance, as well.

  	I hope something here helps you out a bit!


----------



## kanne (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going to second Smashbox BlushRush in Bare, since I have it and love it for a more browny tone. I am also a massive fan of Nars Sex Appeal blush and for a creme blush, Max Factor in Soft Murano.

  	Sex Appeal sounds exactly what you're looking for though, if you want colour without it being obvious.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Mar 22, 2011)

I second Nars Sex Appeal! It's so beautiful, barely there but just enough color to notice you're wearing something.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 24, 2011)

NARS Sex Appeal and MAC Tenderlling or MAC Cubic. These all work as neutral nudes for me!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 25, 2011)

Or a cream blush option would be NARS Penny Lane ... just a warm glow


----------



## sayah (Mar 25, 2011)

NYX Natural creme blush, maybe?

  	And a light dusting of Blushbaby from MAC.


----------

